# Polar Bear in Arizona (4-1/2 stars)



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for the excellent, comprehensive review. I know that Grizzly calls this a hybrid saw but has me wondering. What distinguishes a hybrid from a cabinet saw? Is it anything more than weight?


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

Good question, Rich. I propose that we say a cabinet saw has to have at least a 3 hp, 220 volt motor. That means the motor is heavy enough to require heavier trunnions to support it. All that extra weight makes it impractical to attach to the table. (You would start to need a crane to lift all that cast iron.) So the trunnions need to be attached to the cabinet, which has to be solid and rigid enough to support them. The extra weight is just a byproduct of the extra power.
-Paul


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the great, detailed review. I'd sure like one of those! Your experience sounds similar to mine with my G0555P Band Saw - really good units but not quite perfect.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

paulzall - - I don't think your definition of a cabinet saw is the official definition, but it makes sense to me. I think the key point is that the trunnions need to be attached to the cabinet.

Previously, I had not seen a hybrid with a cabinet that went to the floor. I always thought of a hybrid as having a cabinet that did not go to the floor (like a contractor saw) and the top and fence of a cabinet saw.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Your review is like your shop, Meticulous! The clarity of the information defines your attention to detail.
It is too bad that the minor problems that you describe occured, but you knew how to deal with them, many of us would not have been so forgiving nor would have known what to do.
I like Griz service response, great company.
Use your saw in the best of health.
Thanks again for your review.


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

*paulzall*: Nice saw and nice review. Thanks for posting.

*richgreer*: A true cabinet saw by definition has the trunnion attached to the cabinet or base of the saw, hence the name. If the trunnion is attached to the underside of the table top, then it is not a cabinet saw. I think the "hybrid" got it's name from having something that looks like a cabinet or enclosed base but the trunnion is not attached to that cabinet or enclosed base, it is attached to the underside of the table top.

Steve


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Does your black dust collector top on the bucket do the same job as a Dust Deputy?
Vic


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Nice review and ingenious solutions to some of your minor issues. Congrats on your new saw, looks like you will really enjoy it.

Not sure on what defines what, but one of the main reasons I bought the Ridgid R4511 was because the trunions attach to the cab and not the table top.

Sure makes the alignment procedure easier.

Was leery of the granite top when I first got it, but used to it now and requires very little maintenance.


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

*Vicki-* Does your black dust collector top on the bucket do the same job as a Dust Deputy?

Yes, I think it's just a cheaper version, made by Woodstock. It's been giving me a steady supply of garden mulch though. 
-Paul


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

I too have the Grizzly 0715P saw and am very happy with it! Thanks for a detailed & complete review. I'm glad to say that I didn't have any of those fence issues but if I experience a problem, I have your info to help. Other owners have reported a problem with set screws not holding adjustment when they set up their fence. I also bought a freud thin kerf blade and didn't bother taking the supplied miter gauge out of its wrapper.
I haven't made a zero clearance insert yet for my saw because of the thin recess that holds the metal one that comes with the saw. Some have suggested using a regular thickness blank and making a rabbet on the underside so the blank drops down flush with the table. I would be interested to know your thoughts on this.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great review, very comprehensive. I agree that the location for the power cord to exit the cabinet could be better, that'd drive me crazy. Looks like you've got a nice saw and taken the time to set it up properly, i'm sure it will give you many years of pleasurable use.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to do such a good review…..


----------



## DanW (Jan 26, 2010)

Over the years I have purchased several tools from Grizzly. My sister lives in Williamsport, Pa and Muncy is a 10 minute trip. Their showroom is unreal. I have a 14" bandsaw with the riser block, a 15" planer, 8" jointer 2 HP dust collector, 20" knife grinder, a variety of corded & cordless tools. I have on a few rare occasions, had to call their service department and their service is unlike almost any other business that I can think of. When you deal with a Grizzly rep, your dealing with a friend. 
Dan


----------



## crmygdnss (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for a great review! I've been looking at this saw for a few weeks now, doing my research and wondering if I should make the investment and move up from my Jet contractors saw (which I love, but it's 14 years old and I'm getting $450 for it from a friend). I'm not sure I'd have paid that much attention to the smallest of details like you did, but I'll make sure I do when I assemble. Having recently purchased a G0555P band saw from Grizzly and loving it, this seemed like the next fit for my shop.

One question on the power cord - you mentioned you didn't do that mod because of lack of a strain relief - was that it? I agree it looks really bad and is in a horrible location. It's probably one of the first mods I'd make but wanted to see if there were other reasons not to do it.

Thanks again!


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

*moonls:* About the zero clearance insert; I ordered the one shown with the G0715P saw in the catalog, but it hasn't arrived yet. I was assuming it would just drop into place. If I were making one from scratch and 1/8" material wasn't available, after the outline was cut I guess I would route the entire perimeter with a 1/8" width rabbeting bit and then do the rest of the thin spots freehand with a straight bit. I'm not an expert in this and others might have better ideas. Anyhow, good luck and enjoy your saw!
-Paul


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

*crmygdnss:* Yes I did move the power cord, using a 7/8" hole saw that matches the standard knockouts in U.S. electric boxes for 1/2" conduit fittings and the like. I installed a standard dome-cap strain relief 7" above the access door lock knob and it has worked fine. I discarded the original strain relief fitting because it was a very odd size (18mm), unlike the standard 20mm ones in the switch box. I glued a piece of aluminum flashing behind the old hole, filled in with Bondo, and finished with touch-up paint. Here's a photo:


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent review, and a clever fix to the minor problem….very nicely done. Glad to see you added a decent blade too. Enjoy!


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Man I like this saw, are you still happy with it after a short time of using it?


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

*Mojo1:* Yes, I've gotta say I'm pretty happy with this saw. No problems; it just keeps on doing what it's supposed to be doing, with no fuss at all.
Oops, I just noticed a typo in the first line of the review. It should be model G0715P of course. Oh, well…
-Paul


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, I just placed my order for this saw, with mobile base and few things for my lathe, I have really been bit by the woodworking bug lately


----------



## NickFerry (Mar 15, 2011)

thank you so much for the complete review - i am buying this model soon (i hope)


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, waiting on the 110 circuit but this machine seems very nice!


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

must say, I love this saw!


----------



## RIbuilder (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow great in depth review! I am interested in this saw and was curious as to how much clearance there is between the floor and the lower dust plate located in the base of the cabinet. I am thinking of mounting casters inside the base (not directly to the existing plate) with angle irons. Similar to some Powermatic models, only I am hoping to get an inch and a half of clearance with the casters installed. I imagine it would dificult to access that space but if you could measure or take an estimated guess as to what I have to work with I'd appreciate it.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

*RIbuilder:* The lower dust plate tilts down at an angle to just below the dust collection hose fitting, which leaves about 4-1/2 inches to the bottom of the saw's base. This is essentially the part of the base with the green band around it. I think 3-inch casters would be adequate, but you might have to worry about the saw tipping if the casters are too close together. Consider the Shop Fox mobile base as a possible alternative; it looks pretty clunky, but it has the advantage of widely spaced casters and is really quite stable. For what it's worth, I've enjoyed having the saw and I hope you will too.
-Paul


----------



## RIbuilder (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Paul, I did manage to see a couple of pics in other reviews that showed the angled plate. I want to mount them in the corners with either channel iron or angle iron bolted to the green baseboard. I am working on a slightly pitched concrete floor (for drainage in my garage). I want to install 2 leg levelers in the front corners, closest to your feel, to get the saw off two casters and to make it more stable. I don't plan to move it very far, although I do have limited space, which means I will have to move it a few feet every now and then. The shop fox base is another alternative I am considering, I just don't like the levelers provided. They may not raise the saw enough to be level in my garage.

I am also considering mounting the casters on the outside of the saw with 3"-4" angle iron, to add some stability. I'd have to have the saw in my possession to make a better judgement call as to how to design the mobile base I'd require. Hey I appreciate your time, and informative review. The reviews on this forum are what led me to ultimately deciding on this saw. Elsewhere there is little info on this particular model. Thanks again, I should get my saw around christmas.

-JD


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Great review - many thanks


----------



## rikgn (May 18, 2010)

Hello Paulzall, I have been considering upgrading my table saw to the Grizzly G0715 or the G0715P and have been reading all the LJ reviews. After reading your review I have come to one conclusion. Grizzly has to be out of their minds for not hiring, paying you very well and flying you around the country fixing all the little problems their G0715 table saws seem to be having. And when they do hire you, then I will step up to the plate and get me one. Thanks, rikgn


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your very detailed review. I've been doing some homework on table saws because I'm about ready to buy something. You are one of many that has sold me on this model. Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust.


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

Roger, thanks for your comment. For what it's worth, I've had this saw now for five years with no problems of any kind. The hard rubber caster wheels on my old mobile base disintegrated recently from years of moving the heavy load, but replacement wheels only cost a few bucks, so I'm not complaining about that. It's a good saw. Enjoy it.
-Paul


----------

